# Arms only



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

I decided to have an arm only day at the gym and found it more beneficial and feel I worked more!! I think this may help with my progress!! Does anyone else have an opinion on this??


----------



## daddy123 (Nov 30, 2012)

If it works for you mate then all good.


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

That's what I was thinking!!! Need to get some size on the guns!!!


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Of course you can have just an arms session.

Deffo worth trying supersetting from bi's to tri's.

Just don't be the guy who uses momentum of bobbing up and down to do rope pulldowns (happened this morning, so thought i'd reference).


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Love the bi/tri SS, brimming with blood afterwards.

I'd probably only do an arms only day if they were really lagging though or if I was successfully managing x5.


----------



## Ghost1466867995 (Jul 27, 2010)

I just do chin ups and dead lifts .. Don't really train arms in isolation. :-/

May have to give it a try


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Yeah I have the time available so I will stick with it for a few weeks and see if it helps!! I do use proper form, no swinging, elbows in etc!!


----------



## daddy123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Doing Bi's/Tri's is a great session. Just don't over do the amount.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

my arms lagged, but by inadvertently focussing on deadlifts i brought them up.

imo focusing on big body parts you will grow small ones, just gotta think long term..

just for a different opinion 

admittedly deads squats and big compounds are the usual root of my answers, tho nearly allways for completely different reasons..


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Cheers for your answers guys!! Gd opinions and reasoning too!!


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

yep im a arms day only man! gives me more time work to focus on body parts rather than having to worry about sqeezing arms in at the end.


----------



## rockontop (Jul 6, 2012)

stucore said:


> yep im a arms day only man! gives me more time work to focus on body parts rather than having to worry about sqeezing arms in at the end.


I never thought about it like this! Sounds like it could be a good thing to try

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I have never done an arms only in my routine, I just feel they work on most every other day so adding another would not give then any time to recover, I am working back today and my biceps are going to be involved, but its open to thought and maybe for a shock period????


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Well i have wolen this AM and actually teel like i have worked my bis/tris properly for a change rather than rushing them in at the end if other sessions!! Will keep this in for a few weeks i think!!


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Ive done this before, and personally i prefer working bis on back and tris on chest days - this way they get a full week to recover. Although I like the SS between bis and tris so im kinda torn between the two


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

I've done arms only days but for mass I don't think it's effective, well not for me, might be for you.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

its difficult but crucial to give your last exercises the same priority as the first ones.


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Yeah i know what ur saying Cal which is why ive split them to allow them to be trained with the same intensity and quality!!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

you still have to train the last exercise of a workout seriously tho.

there will always be a last couple of exercises..

this is where longer rests between sets can help you get up for those last sets and get your head right and murder them rather than stroke theyre arse gently lol


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

LOL fair one!!! Gna leave it in for the time being!!!


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Been experimenting with arms only days as wasn't getting enough growth on arms at all!! Been going for a few weeks so too early to tell, but getting doms and they feel fuller already and I get to give justice to back more too for dead progress. However I am feeling more tired with extra days in the gym but just trying to eat more and get enough sleep .

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Like your style Loz!!! Im gna give it some time!!!


----------



## Hunnington (Jul 19, 2012)

Have you thought about trying week 1 doing arms with upper body then week 2 arms on their own. Gives your body extra day rest on one week. Keeps arms from nit being over trained.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

That is also a plan!! So next week do it as usual??


----------



## shakee (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm currently doing an arms only day supersetting from bi's to tri's and find it really works for me.


----------

